# اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات



## جرس (6 مايو 2007)

اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات للاعضاء


----------



## استفانوس (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات*

اخي الحبيب
نحن في بلد الانترنيت بطئ جدا وطلبك يبطه اكثر


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات*



جرس قال:


> اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات للاعضاء


 
بالظبط اخي العزيز
الاهدائات تبطأ تصفح المنتدى لدى البعض, لذلك اخترنا ان نغض النظر عنها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اريد ان يكون فى المنتدى شريط اهداءات*

فعلا بس عند البعض


----------

